# Washington County Club needs members



## wvhunter (Feb 12, 2007)

I am posting this for the club. It has around 2500 acres in two tracks. Camp site has power and water and a walk in deer cooler. Dues will be around 500.00 with 36 members total. Need maybe 9 or 10 members as of now 02/12/07

Club is full as of 05/06/07, Thanks to all who joined and who inquired about the club. I believe I got 6 or 7 folks from this page.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 12, 2007)

*where?*

whats the location in washington co.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 12, 2007)

I certainly would like some more details on this property......


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 12, 2007)

Camp is about 8 miles north of Sandersville


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 12, 2007)

can i get some more info please, like rules type of trees, when the lease would start, and any  open fields


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 12, 2007)

*Washinton County*

This club has some of everything. New cut over just replanted in pines this past year. About have of the club is mangaged for 8 point or better. I wish it all was.


----------



## 2500hd (Feb 12, 2007)

IS THIS LAND OFF HWY.15 BETWEEN SPARTA AND SANDERSVILLE?


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 12, 2007)

*washinton county*

It is off of 15 and some of it is on hwy 88.
Camp 7 miles from Sandersville.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 15, 2007)

is there alot of hogs on the land?


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 15, 2007)

*washington county*

there very few hogs on this land. I have in 19 years saw 2 big sows killed and some small piglets that was with one of the sows. Which I believe is a good thing, dont need them.


----------



## lakelbr (Feb 16, 2007)

Please advise where exactly it is.  I would like to see how far it is from my farm (corner of warren, glascock, and hancock counties.) I may be interested if not too far.


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 16, 2007)

*washington county*

It is about 8 miles north of Sandersville.
Camp is on Mathis Road. Not sure that helps.


----------



## stan wilson (Feb 17, 2007)

interested in seeing property, father, sixteen and twenty one  year old sons. ready as soon as possible, Please call stan at 478-453-0024  live in milledgeville


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 17, 2007)

*Washington County*

Stan,
Will call you today.


----------



## stan wilson (Feb 18, 2007)

Jeff, met Wayne at club yesterday; my son, his friend and myself joined, looking fwd to it, thanks for the phone call.  Stan


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 18, 2007)

*Washington county*

Stan,

 Your welcome.  I will meet you at the meeting in March.


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 20, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Still have 6 openings.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 20, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## tree walker (Feb 20, 2007)

husband and wife team real interested.can meet anytime to see.please call 706-444-0712 day or 706-444-6321 night thanx


----------



## Norm Wilson (Feb 23, 2007)

wvhunter said:


> I am posting this for the club. It has around 2500 acres in two tracks. Camp site has power and water and a walk in deer cooler. Dues will be around 500.00 with 36 members total. Need maybe 9 or 10 members as of now 02/12/07



Norm, here, how far is the club from Macon?


----------



## Norm Wilson (Feb 23, 2007)

Norm, how far is the club from Macon?


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 24, 2007)

*Washinton county*

I have came that way going to amother club I am in in Crawford County. I would say about a hour drive.


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 24, 2007)

*club*

another club  (Speeling was off)


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you guys let the little bucks walk???

QDM???  Not strict QDM, but basic QDM rules???

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 25, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Right now about half of the club has a 4 point on a side rule.
I would like to see the hole club go that way. It can be voted in at the March Meeting.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks.

BuckyT


----------



## wvhunter (Feb 27, 2007)

*Washinton County Club*

As of 02/27/07 still need 5 members.


----------



## tree walker (Feb 27, 2007)

we are very interested, can come today or on weekend to see. please call w/directions. 706-444-0712 or 706-444 -6321


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Still have openings. Club meeting set for this Saturday 03/10/07


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 8, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Again meeting this Saturday 03/10/07 at the camp


----------



## Otis (Mar 10, 2007)

Still got openings?


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 11, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

As of Yesterdays meeting we had 4 openings.


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 15, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Still need 3 maybe 4 members as of today. 03/15/07


----------



## ruthlessroy (Mar 16, 2007)

*?  openings ....*

please let me know if you still need members...are a lot of locals in club


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 20, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Ruthlessroy I sent you a IM


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

I have 3 guys and myself that are already lhunting in the same county but would like to join a club that hunt by the Georgia rules.


----------



## wvhunter (Mar 23, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

We half of the club on a 4 point on a side or better the rest of the club goes by Ga. rules.


----------



## wvhunter (Apr 12, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

2 openings left as of 04/12/07 at 575.00 per member


----------



## wvhunter (May 7, 2007)

*Washington County Club*

Club is full.


----------



## rascal1946 (May 8, 2007)

*club members*

Are there any openings for membership in your club?

Lamar Norris
lnorris46@bellsouth.net or lamar.norris@gasoc.com
770 356-5879






wvhunter said:


> I am posting this for the club. It has around 2500 acres in two tracks. Camp site has power and water and a walk in deer cooler. Dues will be around 500.00 with 36 members total. Need maybe 9 or 10 members as of now 02/12/07


----------

